# Warning: Painted Bodies on ebay



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

My grandfather always said, "If it sounds too good to be true, it probably is." Well, that still hasn't set in on me. I purchased a "Painted, Proline body" for my 808 from dsloomer on ebay. The body was buy it now $25 and had a half decent paint job on it. I know that a clear Proline body cost $25 and figured this guy was selling them at cost just to get practice doing flame jobs. Unfortunately, the body seems to be a knockoff. It looks just like a Proline but is about half as thick. I did not notice the thickness before I left my feedback so he got good feedback from me. When I went to Shoe Goo it, I noticed how thin the body was and did not even bother with the Shoe Goo. I didn't even get a full tank of gas through the car before the entire front of the body shattered and had to be thrown away. I am not intending to slam this seller as I have not bothered to contact him. Maybe he got a bad body from Proline, maybe he doesn't know he is selling knock offs. If you are going to purchase from him, I would recomend asking point blank about the body supplier.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

That sucks man!

I really wish JConcepts would make the 808 body in the "thick" version like they do for the RC8.......that thing lasts a LONG time!


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

I don't care for the JConcepts body. It is just too round for my liking. I would like extra thick though.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

I wonder if Majestic makes one for an 808? I have owned one of theirs before and it was super thick, but not stylish.....haven't looked recently though.


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

I picked up a JConcepts for my XT8...looking at it now I don't care for it, too 'swoopy'


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

guess it's all preference.......I like the JC design over the proline and stock.


----------



## LT280z (Oct 23, 2008)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> guess it's all preference.......I like the JC design over the proline and stock.


+1

I especially dislike the proline truggy body...It looks too monster truckish. Its very wide and just doesnt flow well.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

lol...I'll paint a body for you for free. Just supply the paint and the body....lol. I may not be Piccasso but it wont be a paint by numbers either...lol.


----------



## Smiley (Feb 2, 2005)

This is a good reason to have a "Paint By: Smiley" Body!


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

darrenwilliams said:


> My grandfather always said, "If it sounds too good to be true, it probably is." Well, that still hasn't set in on me. I purchased a "Painted, Proline body" for my 808 from dsloomer on ebay. The body was buy it now $25 and had a half decent paint job on it. I know that a clear Proline body cost $25 and figured this guy was selling them at cost just to get practice doing flame jobs. Unfortunately, the body seems to be a knockoff. It looks just like a Proline but is about half as thick. I did not notice the thickness before I left my feedback so he got good feedback from me. When I went to Shoe Goo it, I noticed how thin the body was and did not even bother with the Shoe Goo. I didn't even get a full tank of gas through the car before the entire front of the body shattered and had to be thrown away. I am not intending to slam this seller as I have not bothered to contact him. Maybe he got a bad body from Proline, maybe he doesn't know he is selling knock offs. If you are going to purchase from him, I would recomend asking point blank about the body supplier.


I think I bought one from the same guy is it some true flame type paint job? The painting is great but the body is extremely thin and I too didn't get more then a tank before the the body tore. I beleive Joseph also bought one from him and it was very thin, but thanks to Smiley I got a awesome paint job on a real proline body. I'm trying to stay away from Ebay but get sucked into cheap deals.


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

You just can't go wrong with a Smiley Body


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

I might have bought a 1/10 gas truck body from that guy on ebay. It was thin and the paint was okay. I put a layer of shoe goo on it and it has held up okay. I figured as cheap as it was that I should not expect much. I would not buy one agian but for what I wanted it was good. 

I use chris womack for my painting. He is on the north side of Houston. All hand designed and cut. Everything is airbrushed, no rattle can which allows for great detail work. His work is low cost with high quality. Best of all never had one crack on a cut line.


----------



## Bigj (Jul 22, 2007)

DITTO


----------



## Bigj (Jul 22, 2007)

Here is some of Chris Womacks work


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Those look **** nice


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Yeah, i think i can handle that there. I am going to have some show bodies I see. I will post them for yall...lol.


----------



## LT280z (Oct 23, 2008)

here are a couple of my bodys...One is a can job and the other is a Paasche job.


----------



## LT280z (Oct 23, 2008)

Im painting a few bodies this weekned so i will post those up when they are completed. Im painting a Lola for a touring car that should look killer!


----------



## justinspeed79 (Mar 9, 2006)

katjim00 said:


> I might have bought a 1/10 gas truck body from that guy on ebay. It was thin and the paint was okay. I put a layer of shoe goo on it and it has held up okay. I figured as cheap as it was that I should not expect much. I would not buy one agian but for what I wanted it was good.
> 
> I use chris womack for my painting. He is on the north side of Houston. All hand designed and cut. Everything is airbrushed, no rattle can which allows for great detail work. His work is low cost with high quality. Best of all never had one crack on a cut line.


Tell Chris Justin says hi. He might not remember, but we used to hang out and compare paint jobs at K&M quite a bit.

Tough call between Chris and Smiley, they both do nice work!


----------



## justinspeed79 (Mar 9, 2006)

Nice paint LTZ280!


----------



## rodgedaddy (Nov 11, 2008)

look at that, a rare smiley siting. but he is right, you can't go wrong with a paint by smiley body. good work for a resonable price.
and thats my two pennies.


----------



## LT280z (Oct 23, 2008)

justinspeed79 said:


> Nice paint LTZ280!


Thanks :dance:

If i take my time and actually use the airbrush i have the ability to turn out a pretty good body, that being said i normally take the quick route and rattle can most. I may start painting body's for a small fee once my new Iwata arrives. Nothing crazy probably around $20. Painting bodys is one of my favorite parts of this hobby!


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

lol, it's my least favorite, right there with preventative maintenance. lol


----------



## LT280z (Oct 23, 2008)

GoFaster said:


> lol, it's my least favorite, right there with preventative maintenance. lol


haha...im right there with you on the maintenance part:spineyes:


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

lol, i guess i am a little strange a little maintenace i am cool with. I just like painting so just bring me a body and some paint and i'll hook you up. just not good with skulls yet....lol.


----------

